# It's possible that I'm a terrible wife... but I must be doing something right.



## wyogirl (Sep 14, 2015)

So.... my anniversary is Saturday.  Recently I rented the 7dmkii and kinda fell in LOVE.  Well the hubby calls today and says that there will be a package delivered today and he might let me have it.  I know my husband.... he likes to buy stuff and it got me to thinking.... did hubby know I wanted this?  Well yes he did because I posted on Facebook about how great borrowlenses.com is and how I loved my rental.  

Here's where the terrible wife part comes in..... I logged into our bestbuy.com account..... yeah he bought it.

I'm stoked, but now I have to act surprised.  Excited will be easy, surprised... a little harder.  And all I got him was a spare controller for the xbox one.  Yup... bad wife.

I'm also leaving him with the kid on our anniversary to attend a photo workshop in Grand Teton and Yellowstone..... whew.... I'm really going to owe him big time.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 14, 2015)

Good for you. THings will all work out in the end.


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 14, 2015)

Wow, congrats
don't forget to jump up and down and scream when you open the box !!  
That will quell the lack of surprise factor.


----------



## runnah (Sep 14, 2015)

You can give him the one thing that every guy begs his wife for, something that no woman likes a man to do...



...have some peace and quiet. 

p.s. don't forget to update the firmware.


----------



## ronlane (Sep 14, 2015)

Congrats. Hey at least he bought yours for you. I am still in the doghouse/minus brownie points for getting mine in July. (I'm don't a LOT more cooking and even the dishes this weekend.) lol


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 14, 2015)

LOL, I would take Grand Tetons / Yellowstone anytime.  But and a big ole Butt.  My wife would say 'good riddance'   

Yes you owe big time.  No you are not a terrible wife (a little nosey by logging into the shared account if it was not innocent  )  and don't say that's ALL you got him was a spare controller for xbox (because more than likely he wanted and needed it).  That's how I would think.

Wifey handles all the finances, so if I really really want to be secretive, I have to be um... secretive.  Some accounts are joint, and some are not.


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 14, 2015)

JacaRanda said:


> LOL, I would take Grand Tetons / Yellowstone anytime.  But and a big ole Butt.  My wife would say 'good riddance'
> 
> Yes you owe big time.  No you are not a terrible wife (a little nosey by logging into the shared account if it was not innocent  )  and don't say that's ALL you got him was a spare controller for xbox (because more than likely he wanted and needed it).  That's how I would think.
> 
> Wifey handles all the finances, so if I really really want to be secretive, I have to be um... secretive.  Some accounts are joint, and some are not.


 
Okay, after re-reading.  I by no means meant my wife has a big ole butt. 
Good lawd, I don't like doggie houses.


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 14, 2015)

You must be a good wife to get that for your birthday. Shoot, I got a $25 gift card to dunkin donuts. Just what my lard butt needs [emoji31] 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## wyogirl (Sep 14, 2015)

runnah said:


> You can give him the one thing that every guy begs his wife for, something that no woman likes a man to do...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've never even updated the firmware on my t2i so is that going to be involved?


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 14, 2015)

wyogirl said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > You can give him the one thing that every guy begs his wife for, something that no woman likes a man to do...
> ...


 
Not really.  Download a file on your pc, copy it to a folder on your cf or sd card (you now have both slots  ) and follow instructions.


----------



## jaomul (Sep 14, 2015)

Not sure bout bad wife but definitely good hubby


----------



## pixmedic (Sep 14, 2015)

congrats!

I _*love*_ it when the wife "owes" me...


----------



## pgriz (Oct 26, 2015)

pixmedic said:


> congrats!
> 
> I _*love*_ it when the wife "owes" me...



You mean "owns", right?


----------

